# Advice on training for my girlfriend.



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello 

She just started training with me and she wanting to get flatter belly but keeping her ass and boobs and shebused to be straight up and down as she says.... nothing in the area of body building though. She 6ft and 63kg.

Anyways,

I've been doing my normal workout with her just lowering weight to 7 or 14 kgnon machines and telling her to do 20 reps.

Is my thinking right?

or is there something totally different from what I do to what she should be doing??

Thanks ladies!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

there isnt really a massive difference that she should be doing certain exercises to stay away from such as shrugs upright rows flat benching and you may want to include some glute excersises it wont work it away just enhanse it, most important thing is that at the end of a set she is challenged and its not easy


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks Rach,

That gives a little more guidance, i think she'll get more in to the use of class's then weights once she get in to it, shes more "springy and social" then a lone angry warrior!

But untill then when she gets more confident to go around on her own etc i have a idea what to help her with 

I'll post up a routine i come up with 

Do you think there should be a few sticky's for women on training routines depending on there aims etc?


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

renshaw said:


> thanks Rach,
> 
> That gives a little more guidance, i think she'll get more in to the use of class's then weights once she get in to it, shes more "springy and social" then a lone angry warrior!
> 
> ...


did you come up with a rountine renshaw and its something i will have a play about on a general rountine for the girls, thanks for the idea


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

She keeps saying she'll come but never really made the effort,

Although shes not signed up and can come free Friday - Sunday at my gym but she's worked most of the weekend since i last posted.

Soon as i get her to join full time she'll defiantly go as she is money motivated and keep thinking, i'm paying for this so i have to use it!!

But until then, I've not gone any further with researching in to this topic.

Thanks for following up, something like the two day split for females would be brilliant, but aimed at the women who "Want to get toned but not gain muscle and want think they can loose weight from on there stomach" (You know the group i mean, was best way to explain it, i know its not a achievable aim completely) as I'm assuming they are about 80% of female gym users compared to a body building routine.

Seeing your post would be very helpful for allot of females who search the internet for advice!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You have to gain muscle in order to get what some ladies refer to as a toned appearance, that's the whole point - you increase muscle and lose fat to acheive a much more pleasing appearance and the flat stomach comes from training the entire body along with the right diet (protein and complex carbs). Women struggle to gain muscle and unless she trains very hard, for years, eats loads and/or uses AAS she simply won't get huge. That's about it!

I get asked how to acheive a flat stomach, firm legs etc and the answer doesn't go down very well. I remember years ago a woman asking me how to reduce her bingo wings. I started advising on some exercises she could do at home ie dips on a chair but she immediately said "Oh I don't want to do that sort of training, I'll lose my breasts". I could have taken offence since I am genetically very small in that area - but I simply shut up and put my attention elsewhere!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks for reply! I think its the mags they read and see women with the figure they want but forget when they are really toned they've all had boob jobs!

I honestly think she has an intolerance as soon as she gets ill for i.e. one day without food her stomach is flat as she is slim anyway's but her stomach goes what probably bloating and firm feeling unlike fat, i could be wrong.. she does need to get over the mind set of eatting more is what is needed to get toned.. But I've given up with being told I am wrong! 

overall, totally agree with you


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I would say cardio 3/4 a week then including some weight 1/2 a week tops


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

thanks frank, trying to get her interesting in dance related classes, as it interests her... think she'll need to see result to start to get the bug!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

renshaw said:


> thanks frank, trying to get her interesting in dance related classes, as it interests her... think she'll need to see result to start to get the bug!


Hahahaha I get that off the wife after 3 weeks saying I weigh the same

I give up on her consistency consistency consistency I keep telling her


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

A good full body workout with weights 3 times a week, with cardio on the others days and 1 days rest is a good starting point. Yes most fitness models have implants, as do a lot of Bbing competitors because breasts are simply a direction function of bodyfat levels, with some genetic influence too. I've just never had very much, and have eventually gotten comfy with that fact (makes life a lot easier!).


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Needs to ignore the scales, I've been seeing mega changes during last few weeks of comp prep and still I'm weighing in quite 'heavy', hardly budged in weeks of cardio and diet but when you look at me I'm tiny and comfortably into size 8 leggings.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

lancashirerose said:


> Needs to ignore the scales, I've been seeing mega changes during last few weeks of comp prep and still I'm weighing in quite 'heavy', hardly budged in weeks of cardio and diet but when you look at me I'm tiny and comfortably into size 8 leggings.


Hello.........


----------

